# Springtails dead?



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

I received the temperate Josh's frogs springtails in the mail. None of the ones I saw were moving. I've read that the eggs may still be ok or they can revive so I dumped it in my viv. It's been 2 days and I still haven't seen any movement. Anyone else have this problem? Should I be seeing these moving on delivery?


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Have you tried blowing on them? A lot of shipped cultures gas themselves into a coma (or death). If the adults are dead but their eggs are alive, you still may not see any movement for a few weeks. Baby springtails are really tiny. Be sure to sprinkle some brewer's yeast into your leaf litter. That will feed whatever survivors are in there. 

If you PM me, I'll share another springtail vendor with you. His bug shipments arrive healthy every time.


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

PMed. I put a few grains of rice in there to see if any gather on them. Nothing yet


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

I had the same thing happen to me when I got a springtail culture from Josh's Frogs. But they say that you should let the culture air out(get rid of the excess gas) by opening the lid and letting it sit for about 1 hour. So I just did what they told me to do and it worked! 9 months later and I now have 3 booming cultures!


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

I think I waited 10 mins and put the whole container in. Hopefully I have the same results. I'm getting mold in there. I want everything to cycle before I get frogs


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

have you also put in isopods...suggest that you put in more than one kind...


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't. I want to see if I can get anything living in this tank. I can always add those later but thanks. Didn't know I could have both


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

don't understand what you mean by anything living....the isopods are, to me, more reliable at doing cleanup duty in the tank...the springs may multiply well, but are also more likely to be eaten....some of the isos take a very long time to have decent sized offspring, and can also be eaten depending on frogs and iso size...especially the dwarf whites--if the plants don't survive, the "bugs" could be established as a sort of grow out tank if everything else is okay....


----------



## Adamg0613 (Aug 6, 2016)

Yeah I was talking about the plants. Sorry. I've never done anything like this so I've been watching a lot. Been 2 weeks and the plants seem ok. I'll look into the Isopods. Thanks


----------

